# Air Gauge Locations



## Boosted Ese (Jul 20, 2009)

Want to see some unique/cool places where you guys put your gauges! opcorn:


----------



## shej69 (Jul 13, 2006)

Here's mine. Still in the process of hooking up the airlines.


----------



## Boosted Ese (Jul 20, 2009)

I like that a lot! Looks great wrapped in the CF to match. Good work man.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Here is mine. I like them hidden to keep the OEM look.










I'm not 100% happy with the outcome, I may redo it in the future.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

Matt I love yours I wish mkiv had a cuddy


----------



## shej69 (Jul 13, 2006)

Boosted Ese said:


> I like that a lot! Looks great wrapped in the CF to match. Good work man.



Thanks. I originally ordered the white gauges but they sent black and it looks better then i imagined as it goes with the CF.


----------



## Boosted Ese (Jul 20, 2009)

My buddy has a MKIV Jetta and has a setup that fits perfectly in the lower center console, under the radio. I need one of those in my life. He picked it up from someone and doesn't know where it came from.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

look in the cup holder


----------



## Boosted Ese (Jul 20, 2009)

Jayy said:


> look in the cup holder


 that's very similar to what I mentioned before. Just need one for a MKIV.


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

Something like this? 









PM ericjohnston27 I remember seeing a thread where he said that he made them.


----------



## Boosted Ese (Jul 20, 2009)

dubbin18 said:


> Something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah that would be it exactly. Thank you.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

you could also do something like this. 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6068/6085905891_060b682b7e_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1236 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Boosted Ese (Jul 20, 2009)

Rat4Life said:


> you could also do something like this.
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6068/6085905891_060b682b7e_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1236 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


 Like that a lot. Since the post above yours isn't made anymore this would be cool to do. Pm'd


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)




----------



## Boosted Ese (Jul 20, 2009)

reynolds9000 said:


>


 Pm'd


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

One more.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

*FV-QR*


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

Jayy said:


> look in the cup holder


 Any more of this?


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

LowerThanZimmy said:


>


 First pic I have seen of these gauges lit up, any way I could see a night shot? 

And trunk monkey? What model had a option for that?


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> First pic I have seen of these gauges lit up, any way I could see a night shot?
> 
> And trunk monkey? What model had a option for that?


 yea ill take one when ig et the car back......should have it back wensday


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

dano17 said:


> Any more of this?


 ill take some better pics :thumbup:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

pics 

this was done with a holesaw they fit snug they are slightly angled so the driver doesn't have to break their neck to see PSI's & you only see the faces and they are connected to my euro switch so it lights up and you can dim or brighten the guages :thumbup:


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> First pic I have seen of these gauges lit up, any way I could see a night shot?





LowerThanZimmy said:


> yea ill take one when ig et the car back......should have it back wensday


 yeah i was thinking the samething...i always wondered what the viair black faced gauge looks like illuminated... 

if anyone reads this and has pics of the viair white faced gauge illumated please post those as well... 

thanks eace:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)




----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

^^^ thanks :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

I got led bulbs for mine will see how they look when I do my install


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

Just a heads up to all of you who were looking for the mkiv ashtray pod,

Eric no longer makes them=\


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

christanand said:


> ^^^ thanks :thumbup::thumbup:


i hate tapatalk now, stupid gawdy watermark.

heres a better one...


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank man, I am definitely going with those gauges over the white faces cause the look 1000x better. Thanks again for the night shots too.


----------



## Ub3rHero (Apr 13, 2009)




----------

